

Why The Most Translation Agencies Suck? - JigSaw81
http://www.lackuna.com/2011/10/23/why-the-most-translation-agencies-suck/

======
kstenerud
Yes, it's true that most, if not all, translation agencies are terrible.

But if you want to set your company apart from the pack in terms of quality,
please make sure that your own rant about poor translation services doesn't
contain copious amounts of grammatical errors.

